

Shown HN: I launched my first real startup today (Googalytics) - Avalaxy

Hi HN!<p>Today I launched my first real big app, it&#x27;s a Google Analytics app for Windows 8 an my goal is to create one of the top apps for Windows 8. It can be found in the Windows Store here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.microsoft.com&#x2F;windows&#x2F;app&#x2F;googalytics&#x2F;34a0d886-d541-4362-80b6-62f61733f0a9<p>And here is my blog post about it: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;leoncullens.nl&#x2F;post&#x2F;2013&#x2F;10&#x2F;15&#x2F;Launching-Googalytics-premium-app-for-Windows-8-RT.aspx<p>We also got retweeted by the official Google Analytics account! https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;googleanalytics&#x2F;status&#x2F;390141635826159616<p>(sorry that the links are not clickable, I dont know how to do that)
======
codegeek
clickables:

[http://apps.microsoft.com/windows/app/googalytics/34a0d886-d...](http://apps.microsoft.com/windows/app/googalytics/34a0d886-d541-4362-80b6-62f61733f0a9)

[http://leoncullens.nl/post/2013/10/15/Launching-
Googalytics-...](http://leoncullens.nl/post/2013/10/15/Launching-Googalytics-
premium-app-for-Windows-8-RT.aspx)

[https://twitter.com/googleanalytics/status/39014163582615961...](https://twitter.com/googleanalytics/status/390141635826159616)

~~~
Avalaxy
Thank you very much. How did you do it (so I can do it right next time)?

~~~
codegeek
Just copy/paste the URL in comments section with the prefix
[http://](http://). It does not work in the text section of the submission
though.

------
cjbprime
> Googalytics

Interesting that GA retweeted you -- I'd expect there to be a cease and desist
on the way regarding your naming choice.

